# Game #7: Cavs @ Magic (11/13/2005)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(4-2) @* *Orlando Magic* *(2-3)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 3:00 pm PT, 6:00 pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* TD WaterHouse Centre, Orlando, Florida

After getting revenge against the Grizzlies, the Cavaliers hit the road to face the Magic on their homecourt. The Cavaliers are looking better each game, becoming more comfortable on defense and looking better offensively. Coach Brown’s defense will be tested by the slashing Francis, who should attract a lot of attention. Dwight Howard is a beast on the boards and the two-headed monster of Gooden/Marshall need to be up to task.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I really hope that the Cavs win this one. If they play D like last game they will win. They havent really played great on the road yet and I think this is the game where they turn it around and have an outstanding road game on both sides of the ball.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Orlando Magic Preview | Sunday, November 13, 2005*











> *Preview*
> 
> Cleveland (4-2) at Orlando (2-3)
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Orlando Magic Preview | Sunday, November 13, 2005*

Both baskets thus far were jumpers (Drew and LeBron).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Orlando Magic Preview | Sunday, November 13, 2005*

Gooden seems active. He'll need to have a good game. Dwight Howard seems active already and it's always great to see him play (lively legs, KG-like in how he gobbles up rebounds). The Magic call time out.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Man I love when Drew Gooden is in there rebounding. His hands just seem glued to the ball when it comes off the glass. Tenacious rebounder when he's got it going.

And how about that pass by Hughes? It's so great having a second player who can score and create for others out there with Lebron. You can't double both of them.

And those open shots that Snow missed, will be 3's when Jones comes in.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland going semi-small right now (Ilgauskas is out of the game, Marshall in). Gooden and Marshall are playing together again.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Dang! Dwight Howard is a beast!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes forced baseline (again) but makes a nice pass despite that. Good to see.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

There is 4000 points.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yeah, that jumper is how James reached the mark.

Strange quarter. Hard to get a feel of it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice defense by Luke to take time off the clock for Orlando's last possession.

At the end of 1, Cleveland leads 20-18.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Both teams are trading points. Early in the 2nd quarter, the game appears sloppy. The Magic seem to have a little more energy right now.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Mike Browns subs to deep to early. We all know that the 2nd unit will be there at 6:00, but why tonight after the first unit was doing soo good 12-6... then we sub and let them back in it.

Also getting Luke and Henderson in the game in the 1st quarter we are subing to deep to early. Lebron and Hughes need to be on the floor, along with gooden he is our energy guy.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron is back in the game. Gooden continuing to play well. The substitution pattern was a little strange. Maybe Brown just wants to continue giving the bench live game experience (opposed to strictly garbage minutes).


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

This is true, but i hope when we play teams like the Pistons and Pacers, we arent seeing Luke and Henderson unless there is foul trouble. Drew Gooden is a beast out there. And DJ needs to be on the floor with Hughes/Bron... he was out there with Luke-Snow-DJ... he wont do anything with that back court out there


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ I totally agree with you. In more serious games, experimentation needs to stop.

On a side note, Cleveland is starting to look better this quarter and is extending the lead.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Solid defense and Magic turnovers are helping the Cavaliers. And there have been some nice defensive plays to boot. So far, so good.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 48-31 at the end of the first half.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Only 31 points at half, I bet Coach Brown likes that. Lets hope they keep up the intensity. Hughes is having a great game. Marshall again comes off the bench and plays well. They are looking good.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Great Great defense of effort... Now i see why Eric Snow gets the starting nod over DJ... he has 3 steals and took a few charges... and hit two jumpers...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Another game, another blowout: lol


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope Snow can keep this up. He looked good last game too. Maybe there's a little more left in the tank than we originally thought. Time will tell.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The 3rd quarter seems okay so far. The Magic have got in the lane a few times and nailed some deep jumpers. They appear to be making their run. 51-41 Cavs.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall enters the game for Z. Cleveland has gone cold and the Magic are hitting shots. Marshall nails a 3-ball to stop the Magic run. 54-43 Cavs.

The Magic go to Howard who scores and is fouled. Howard to the line. The score is 54-47 Cavs. The Cavs call time out. Orlando is taking care of the ball better and appear to be in better spirits.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Lebron needs to go to the hole and to the mid-range Jumper. We know he can hit a 3-pointer, but SO WHAT ?!?! When you are on the road, you need to do what you do best. Let the 3 point shooters take the 3's on the road. Bron can take them at home. He needs to set up the other players on the road, and go strong to the hole....

Ah, Thanks Coach BRown.. U heard me! Now we can attack the basket again!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Magic have made their run and Cleveland is trying to answer. Hughes scored a basket and was fouled (made the foul shot to complete the 3-point play) and Marshall dunked the ball when wide open.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland and Orlando are trading baskets. This game isn't close to being over. The crowd is cheering louder, chants of "defense" are in the air and we have a new ball game on our hands.

69-61 Cleveland.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Jones misses badly on the shot. Hughes with the steal and the dunk. Clutch play.

On their final possession, the Magic miss their shot. 

After the 3rd quarter, Cleveland leads 71-63.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The 4th quarter is underway. Both teams have already scored and it seems like this one will be a battle.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Z hits both foul shots. 

75-70 Cavs.

Francis travels, so the Magic turn the ball over. Cleveland ball once action resumes.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nelson drains both foul shots. 79-73 Cavs with 6:24 left in the game. On the last play, the Magic sent a trap at Hughes and he was forced to call time out.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Howard dunks on the follow. 79-75 Cavs. Hedo drives to the basket and is fouled. The Magic are making a great comeback. He makes both foul shots. The score is 79-77 Cavs.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with the big block on Dwight Howard (good defense) and nails a lay up despite being fouled (and 1). Nice sequence. Clutch sequence. LeBron nails the foul shot. The score is 82-77 Cavs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I feel like the Cavs were never really taking this game that seriously. It seems like they just want to get the win and leave with as little fanfare as possible. Very lackadaisical. This team is day and night between being at home and on the road.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Francis drives on Snow. 82-79.

Z nails a jumper. 84-79 Cavs.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well looks like I spoke too soon. Hopefully we won't blow this game.

Francis makes it a 3pt game. ugghh


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn Garrity with 3 only by 2. Why does anybody leave Garrity open.

Z misses shot and Orlando gets ball back


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Howard ties the game.

Cleveland has no excuses. Orlando wants this game, is playing like the hungrier team and is getting results.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

****. Tied game: why no timeouts by Brown?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Francis at line: We are giving this game away. Magic up now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Now Hughes at the line: big FT's coming up


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes only makes one: Magic up by one and the ball


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Splits the pair, 1 point Magic lead (86-85 Magic). Cavs call time out with 39.2 seconds remaining in the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Agh. Leading all game, just to give it up at the end. An ugly loss if the Cavs don't find a way. They suck on the road. I think Brown stuck with Snow too long in the 4th too.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How about getting the ball to Lebron?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Just lethargic at the end.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Bad possession. No play was ran. Almost like LeBron had to create by himself. The Magic will probably win this.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible out of the timeout play by the Cavs: Now Francis at the line


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brown with bad management at the end of this game. Need to get good plays out of timeouts. We sucked at this last year and we still do this year it looks like


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh well. Brown will be able to pound the team in practice for this game. This was just about not coming out with a killer instinct. They could have ended the game by coming out strong in the third quarter. But instead they just were lazy to finish.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Now need a 3 to tie


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Marshall BIG THREE


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Marshall.
But again. Why can't they get the ball to Lebron? Are they trying to see if they can win a game without using Lebron down the stretch?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

At last, Cleveland called a play and Marshall knocked down a 3-ball. They should have done that last play. Argghhh!!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Going to overtime!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Cavs really don't want overtime. They barely had enough energy to play the second half.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z scores with the hook!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shot clock violation for the Magic. Bad possession for them to start things off.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes scores on the jumper. 92-88 Cavs.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hedo steps out of bounds. They turn the ball over! 92-88 Cavs.

Big Z nails a jumper. Cavs going on a run this overtime.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Garrity nails a shot for the Magic's first bucket of OT. 

Marshall banks it in. 96-90 Cavs.

Howard scores and is fouled. He is going to the line. 96-92. Dwight nails the free-throw. The score is 96-92.

Hughes is fouled and goes to the line. He misses the first three throw and hits the second. The score is 97-92.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

98-93 Cavs. Hedo misses and Cleveland rebounds the miss.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James drives and nails the basket and is fouled. 100-93 Cavs. LeBron nails the foul shot and the score is 101-93 Cavs.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron finally taking over.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Game. Set. Match after the Hughes steal.

What a back and forth game: We would have not won this game last year for sure


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland gets a steal and dunks the ball.

The Cavs have outscored the Magic 15-5 in OT. Talk about rising to the challenge, playing serious and showing people you mean business.

103-93 Cavs with 49.2 remaining in OT.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Is this the least dramatic overtime game anyone has seen? It's been a very ho-hum game. Marshall's shot was kind of dramatic, but the overtime resulted because Francis is a doo-doo head. In overtime Cleveland just started playing how they played to get their lead for most of the game. The game shouldn't have been an overtime game.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

*ALL STAR Performance by Larry Hughes !*

LArry is a Basketball Player.. in every sense of the word. He Plays all aspects of the game !


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Is this the least dramatic overtime game anyone has seen? It's been a very ho-hum game. Marshall's shot was kind of dramatic, but the overtime resulted because Francis is a doo-doo head. In overtime Cleveland just started playing how they played to get their lead for most of the game. The game shouldn't have been an overtime game.


 No doubt: we clearly took our foot out of the peddle - they better learn from this.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't think James sat the whole second half. Gonna end up with 40 plus minutes tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: ALL STAR Performance by Larry Hughes !*



LOYALTY said:


> LArry is a Basketball Player.. in every sense of the word. He Plays all aspects of the game !


Truth. Nice stat line today.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: ALL STAR Performance by Larry Hughes !*

Stevenson misses the lay up. Magic get the ball back. 43 seconds left.

Stevenson misses again but the Magic get the rebound again. Hedo nails a 3-ball.

Orlando fouls on the inbounds. There is 31.5 seconds remaining in the game. The score is presently 103-96.

LeBron splits the pair. The score is 104-96 Cavs.

----

*LOYALTY* is correct. Hughes is a baller through and through. He earned his money tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: ALL STAR Performance by Larry Hughes !*

Francis scores to cut the lead to 6 (104-98). The Cavs couldn't inbound the ball and called time out.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: ALL STAR Performance by Larry Hughes !*

23.5 seconds left. Cleveland inbounds the ball and Hedo fouls Zydrunas Ilgauskas. In doing so, Hedo has fouled out of the game (only the 2nd time in his career).

Zydrunas nails the first free-throw and hits the second. The score is 106-98 with 22.9 seconds left.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: ALL STAR Performance by Larry Hughes !*

Francis nails the first foul shot and hits the second. The socre is 106-100 and the Magic foul, with 16.1 seconds remaining in OT.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: ALL STAR Performance by Larry Hughes !*

As James hits both free throws, the lead increases to 108-100 with 16.1 remaining.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: ALL STAR Performance by Larry Hughes !*

The Magic inbounds the ball to Nelson. He dribbles but the ball is stolen and Marshall holds the ball and runs out the clock. Cleveland wins 108-100 in OT.

The Cavs outscored the Magic 20-12 in OT.

*Box Score: Cleveland 108, Orlando 100 (OT)*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: ALL STAR Performance by Larry Hughes !*

This game would not have gone into OT if we had actually hit our FT's like we normally do.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

This was a learning experience for the Cavaliers. THey were outrebounded, and they lost some focus down the stretch. They seemed tired at times, but they still managed to beat a good team on the road. I hope they grow as a result of this game


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

They gave the game away and then took it back. I like how they played in overtime and really took control of the game. They need to stop letting teams make big runs late in the game on them. I think Marshall and Hughes really stepped up and we won because of them. The team needs to stop missing free throws late in games. Also I noticed that in overtime the offense did not go through LeBron which I think was a great move by Coach Brown because LBJ had been settling for bad shots most of the night and we really needed to attack the hoop. Good to see that this team can win the close one even after giving up a large lead.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Having trouble maintaining big leads is understandable given how young/new the team is. Really, a lot of the confidence down the stretch of games (including holding leads) will come from the coach. And I like Brown's attitude, which is positive and calm. Reminds me of Phil Jackson, actually.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Marshall deposits shot, Cavaliers bank OT win*









More From The Plain Dealer | Subscribe To The Plain Dealer



> *Marshall deposits shot, Cavaliers bank OT win*
> 
> Monday, November 14, 2005
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 11/14/2005 | Supporting cast delivers in clutch*











> *Cavaliers 108, Magic 100, OT
> 
> Supporting cast delivers in clutch
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I missed this game cause of work travel, but can someone verify whether this recap summarizes the overtime:



> *This is a game Im not sure the Cavaliers win with Paul Silas. Silas would have lived and died with James and tonight for some reason James decided not to take Turkoglu to the rim every time. Brown used his talent in the right way. Marshall should have been the guy to take the last shot in regulation the way the game had been overtime.
> 
> The overtime from a coaching standpoint may have been more impressive. In the past the Cavaliers had trouble going to the 2nd and 3rd options off plays.
> 
> ...


If that's the case I think that's very good progress for our team. Executing actual offensive sets and having the patience to spread the ball around in crunch time is truly something we didn't see in the Silas era, and even early this year when things got shaky.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well I was always a harsh Silas critic, but he didn't have Jones last year let alone Marshall to open things up.

Running an offense with the crappy shooters we had last year is tough. That being said, Brown make adjustments much quicker then Silas


----------

